# Attention Illinois members I need your help!



## Harley Craig (Nov 29, 2012)

Central Illinois Tribal Council, Illinois State Native American Tribe developers and manufactures of the powerful sling bow is working with State of Illinois Officials to have our Illinois made mini Bow included in Archery equipment legal for small game and deer hunting in Illinois.
Illinois Dept. of Natural Resources: Michael J. Stevens, Legislative Liaison, 1-217-557-0734 Illinois State Senator, Chapin Rose, 1-217-558-1006 Illlinios State Rep: Brad E. Halbrook 1-217-558-1040 Illinois Citizen: Harley Craig 1-217-232-1774 Illinois Native American Tribe: Central Illinois Tribal Council, 505 S.
Main, Tuscola, IL 61953. Land line: 1-217-253-2959 cell 907 903 7966 Contact Person: Chief AJ, CEO of the NATIONAL SLINGSHOT ASSOCIATION Web
Site: www.chiefaj.com e-mail: [email protected]
SLINGSHOT WORLD RECORD BOOK of fish and game taken with a slingshot (sling bow).
http://www.chiefaj.com/slingshot_record_book.htm In the record book Deer, Moose and Bear have been bagged with the sling bow.
NATIONAL SLINGSHOT ASSOCIATION:
http://www.chiefaj.com/national_slingshot_assocation.htm
What our Native American Project can do for ILLINOIS:
1. Sell many more Hunting Licensees & Deer tags.
Our Tribe will bring the manufacturing of our Archery equipment to Illinois. New manufacturing JOBS in Illinois.
The cost of the Sling Bow is under $100.00 which will allow hundreds of more hunter to have first class Archery Equipment to deer hunt with.
CHIEF AJ's message to all 50 State Fish & Game Depts. on You Tube 



 45,300 views.

I am working with Chief AJ and my Rep has agreed to sponsor a bill that has the potential to get many more youth involved in hunting and the great outdoors. Kids Love these things, I was recently at a gun show in effingham and the kids were lined up to try out the sling bow. Within minutes I saw 5-6 yr olds nailing the center of a target. They can start out young with lightweight bands and by the time they can pull the 40 + pound bands they will be deadly accurate on game. People have taken Moose, deer, bear and hogs with these types of bows. This is a way that parents can get their kids into archery that may not otherwise be able to afford compound equipment. Please contact your state Rep and ask them to vote yes on the slingbow bill that is being proposed in the spring session. As we all know the number of hunters is dwindling and if we don't get more youth involved, there will not be enough of the next generation to carry on our hunting traditions. Tell them it's for the children!

Thanks,
Harley


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

great initiative! al though sadly i cant persuade any representatives or legislators for your noble cause, as i live in the netherlands...

i hope the bill gets past for you though, and wish you all the best in your mission.

cheers, remco


----------



## Harley Craig (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks! It will be an uphill battle Took us several yrs just to get crossbows legal.


----------



## Christopher Phares (Dec 13, 2012)

Now that is some good work there fella. I'm gonna get off my butt and email this link to my state rep. Keep it up!


----------



## Harley Craig (Nov 29, 2012)

Friends I need some help! time to file witness slips to support my slingbow House bill 172 Please show me your support!

Here is how I fill out a witness slip. Click on this link and follow the instructions below: http://my.ilga.gov/Hearing/HearingDetail/10472?HWeeklyCommittees-page=1&HWeeklyCommittees-orderBy&HWeeklyCommittees-filter&chamber=H&_=1361467755819

In Section I. "IDENTIFICATION"...

I fill out the self-explanatory stuff, first and last name in the name field, street address, city and zip code.

Under "Firm Business Or Agency" I type in "On behalf of self"

For "Title" I type type two characters - "NA" I don't use a slash in the title field because the slash is not a accepted character for this field and the form won't accept a slash. You won't be able to submit the Witness Slip with a slash in this field.

I also type out my e-maill address in the Email field so I can get a confirmation that my witness slip was submitted and so I can double check that it was filled out correctly.

I also put my phone number in the phone field.

In Section II. "REPRESENTATION" I again type in "On behalf of self"

In Section III. "POSITION we would choose Proponent. Make sure you actually click inside the round radio button and it gets highlighted. Simply clicking on the test portion of the form will not work, you need to click INSIDE the radio button. Its important to make sure that the correct choice is selected and highlighted here, and that this section is filled out correctly.

Be sure to use the scroll bar to move up and down on the screen - using the arrow keys can change your vote of "Proponent", to "Opponent" so be careful and double check.

Under Section IV. "Testimony (Check all that apply) I only click in the check box "Record of Appearance Only"

Then I check the box "I Agree to the ILGA Terms of Agreement."
In the box that says "Type in the test above" I type in the letters and numbers that are visible.
I click the button that says "Create (Slip) and the Witness Slip is created and submitted


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish you luck in your endeavor. The hunting laws have never made sense to me. Whats the difference between a 44 mag handgun and a 44 mag lever gun or single shot carbine (outside of some velocity).....perhaps a safer, more precise and effective hunter. The same with arrows. As long as an arrow is propelled at a given energy level, who cares what propelled it? Be it air, rubber, strings, powder..... The laws needs to help hunters become safer and more effecient at harvesting game. And as mentioned cost is a huge obstacle for people, especially when walking into a bowshop where they are selling $1400 outfits. I am definitely on your side.

VS


----------

